# Suggestions for a passaround...



## TheCaptain

Ok, folks - my turn to give a little back to the community.

I've had in mind a passaround with multiple knives for some time now. As I've mentioned before, I'm a very tactile person and enjoy trying and comparing different things.

I _think_ I can get maybe 3-4 in a flat rate box that can be insured for around $15. I have a few questions for you folks:

1. Ship the knives with or without the boxes? I have boxes for them all and personally think that's the best protection BUT have noticed no boxes in the two passarounds I was privileged to participate in.

2. What knives would you be interested in trying in the bundled set? I've picked the below six from my humble collection because I think they represent a wide range of the awesomeness that is readily available.

1. Waiku 210 Gyuto
2. Gengetsu 210 Gyuto in W#2
3. Toyoma 210 Gyuto
4. Tanaka 210 Gyuto in VG10 (metalmaster so you can see the fit and finish)
5. Gesshin 210 Gyuto - stainless
6. Munetoshi 210 Gyuto 

Or maybe start up 2 passarounds with three in each?

Thoughts?


----------



## valgard

your boxes would be trashed by the end of the pass around if you care about them consider that. Very nice of you BTW.


----------



## TheCaptain

Good point, so ok - no boxes.


----------



## StonedEdge

I'd be down! Wouldn't you be restricting this passaround to USA tho? I'm in eastern Canada


----------



## TheCaptain

I don't see why we can't include Canada? Shipment times/costs are pretty comparable to the US, right?

I'd get a list and then set it in the order of folks who live closest to each other to minimize transit times.


----------



## StonedEdge

That's awesome, yea from Chitown most of of Canada's large cities aren't that far away from a postal service perspective.


----------



## Ivang

that would be awesome!! I think i couldnt handle more than 3 knives and be able to use them enough to form an opinion about them in a timely manner. if I'm lucky enough I'd love to try the gengetsu, wakui and toyama


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok, I'll leave this open for a week to see how much interest we generate then start it the last week in November.


----------



## dwalker

I would love to try 1, 5, and 6


----------



## StonedEdge

1 and 3 primary interests for me


----------



## chinacats

I'd say 1,5,6...and throw in a warning about shipping costs to Canada (my experience anyway).


----------



## labor of love

Toyama is too nice for pass around &#128512;. Vg10 sounds like perfect steel for a pass around!


----------



## Taramonia

That's mighty nice of you, I wish I had more worth passing around lol. As far as your list goes my personal top picks would be the Gengetsu and the Gesshin for sure, then probably the Waiku as I'm not familiar with it at all


----------



## panda

just so you know, first time i did a passaround, it came back totally trashed, it had lost about 3mm blade height and nobody had bothered to thin it so it was fat AF, scratches everywhere, handle stained full of slurry, etc.


----------



## daveb

Sounds like one of your regular knives.....[emoji41]


----------



## panda

Yeah but it's ok when I did it myself &#129315;


----------



## HRC_64

TheCaptain said:


> I don't see why we can't include Canada? Shipment times/costs are pretty comparable to the US, right?



Last time I looked a medium FRB into CA was about $35-45 dollars range.
Roughly double to triple the US domestic costs.


----------

